# Guided Wyoming Whitetail hunts



## boomstick

I received this email from a outfitter I've been hunting with since 2005. I've always hunted this 35,000 acre ranch in Nov, up till the last two years. We took the opener spot in October so we could shoot Muledeer. 

Hello, Nick

Hope you are recovering well. The whitetail price is trophy 3500 and management 2750. 3 day hunt. could take 2 trophy and 5 management.

Thanks, again Kelby

These hunts are fully guided including lodging and meals. Trophy care and skinning cape for mount included. 
The PG ranch is in Arvada , Wyo. Airport pickup available if you fly into Gillette, Wy. The PG holds the last pivots in the Vally. Waters pulled from Clear creek with runs out of the Big Horns. Easily viewed on google earth. 

Trophy is determined by points. 10 or more is Trophy. 9 pts or less Mgt. you will see 300-600 whitetails a day and a dozen mature shooter bucks. 

If interested you can view many hunts on the ranch on YouTube. Search Boomstick63 Wyoming. Send me a PM for Keblys email or phone #. Here's a few of our trophies from past years.


----------



## boomstick

His mgt deer aren't to shabby either. After the hunt Merriam Turkey tags can be purchased over the counter. $100 fee. Whitetail does are abundant and are available free of charge once $40 doe tags are purchased. 








2005 mgt









2010 my wife's mgt deer









2012 mgt









Wife's turkey with 22-250









10 gage bird


----------



## boomstick

A typical day on PG. When you have the last pivots on the Powder River. This is whitetail deer in a natural environment.


----------



## Aukebay123

What is name of ranch?


----------



## Aukebay123

Aukebay123 said:


> What is name of ranch?


Outfitter nam


----------



## boomstick

Aukebay123 said:


> Outfitter nam


PeeGee
Kretchman Outfitters


----------



## Aukebay123

boomstick said:


> PeeGee
> Kretchman Outfitters


I could not find any contact info or website for Kretchman Outfitters

I have tresspass rights on the Kennedy Faddis Ranch (20K+ aces) just east of PG and have never seen whitetails there eventhough it is not far away.


----------



## boomstick

Aukebay123 said:


> I could not find any contact info or website for Kretchman Outfitters
> 
> I have tresspass rights on the Kennedy Faddis Ranch (20K+ aces) just east of PG and have never seen whitetails there eventhough it is not far away.


PG has 15 miles of Powder River bottom and the last pivots! He holds every whitetail in the Vally . Those does flock to the feed and the Bucks follow in November .

Kelby gets most of his business from word of mouth or repeat customers. Send me a contact # and I'll give u his # or email address.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Sorry for asking... But what are "the last pivots?"


----------



## ForestvilleJack

Pivots are water irrigation for alfalfa fields deer flock to those fields.


----------



## boomstick

ForestvilleJack said:


> Pivots are water irrigation for alfalfa fields deer flock to those fields.


Correct










Give you an idea of the layout. 10 - 15 miles south of the MT border off of Powder River Rd.

I did Mis speak. He has the last 1/2 dozen pivots on the powder river. Not the last one.


----------



## boomstick

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Sorry for asking... But what are "the last pivots?"


The first minute gives you an idea of one of his pivots.


----------



## boomstick

Here's a short clip of 2014 Hunt.


----------



## boomstick

Here's the harvest shots from 2014. Amateur videography here!


----------



## Aukebay123

You cannot take more than 2 antlered deer in a year statewide in Wyoming.


----------



## boomstick

Aukebay123 said:


> You cannot take more than 2 antlered deer in a year statewide in Wyoming.


I think it's only 1 Buck a season. I'm not willing to pay for 2 buck a year off the PG.


----------



## hunting4dayz

its a nice 10 point i was just looking through my old sd cards and came apon this picture


----------



## boomstick

A big congratulations to gonewest! The only taker for the post. He made a nice shot through timber at over 200 yards with a 270. I'm sure he'll tell you the story of his green score 175 3/8 6x7 whitetail off the PG. 
View attachment 228375

View attachment 228376

View attachment 228377


----------



## WMU05

Great buck!


----------



## shanny28757

great tine length! great job!


----------



## boomstick

boomstick said:


> A big congratulations to gonewest! The only taker for the post. He made a nice shot through timber at over 200 yards with a 270. I'm sure he'll tell you the story of his green score 175 3/8 6x7 whitetail off the PG.
> View attachment 228375
> 
> View attachment 228376
> 
> View attachment 228377


----------



## boomstick




----------



## QDMAMAN

Wow! What a buck!


----------



## Hunting18

Wish I could afford that right now. Looks like shooting fish in a barrel in the irrigation fields!


----------



## boomstick

Hunting18 said:


> Wish I could afford that right now. Looks like shooting fish in a barrel in the irrigation fields!


Don't let that 60 power zoom lens fool ya. Most shots are 200-400 yards. In 12 years I've had 1 shot under 100 yards.


----------



## Hunting18

boomstick said:


> Don't let that 60 power zoom lens fool ya. Most shots are 200-400 yards. In 12 years I've had 1 shot under 100 yards.


I didn't mean easy shots. Just meant deer were plentiful! It is difficult to get close to deer in open fields!


----------



## gonewest

I have hunted Canada, Iowa, Montana, Colorado, N & S Dakota, Kentucky and this hunt was by far the best!!!!!! I'm sure happy I went. Thanks again Boomstick everything was spot on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WMU05

How many points does it take to get a mule deer tag in this unit?


----------



## boomstick

WMU05 said:


> How many points does it take to get a mule deer tag in this unit?


I've pulled every year I've applied. But I had 4 others buddies that didn't draw this year and bought points.


----------



## saultysalmon

I work by the powder river and drive that road often I can confirm those whitetails are there by the hundreds. Unfortunately they are only on that private on the river bottom. Just don't want people buying a tag thinking they will find them on public nearby


----------



## boomstick

saultysalmon said:


> I work by the powder river and drive that road often I can confirm those whitetails are there by the hundreds. Unfortunately they are only on that private on the river bottom. Just don't want people buying a tag thinking they will find them on public nearby


Most people figured it out by the first word in the the subject line. "Guided" , kinda gave it away its Private. Now the first sentence states" I received an email from an OUTFITTER." 
If this post mislead your thoughts in anyway ur able to mozze over on to 40,000 acres, you might be a Hillary supporter! Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## saultysalmon

your post didn't mislead me at all I'm just trying to Inform out of state hunters that get tags for this unit looking to hunt public land that there are better areas. And if you want to shoot a monster whitetail this is the ranch to hunt. I stop and talk to every Michigan and Wisconsin plate I c out here to help them out a lot of them come out hunting and find they don't have access to a lot of this land. I am Sry for kinda hijacking this thread but I seen the post from the guy that hunts the Kennedy ranch nearby and said he doesn't see theses deer , they are there. But out of state hunters don't understand the terrain


----------



## saultysalmon

Trump supporter by the way Vote trump if you want Americans citizens to come first


----------



## Aukebay123

saultysalmon said:


> your post didn't mislead me at all I'm just trying to Inform out of state hunters that get tags for this unit looking to hunt public land that there are better areas. And if you want to shoot a monster whitetail this is the ranch to hunt. I stop and talk to every Michigan and Wisconsin plate I c out here to help them out a lot of them come out hunting and find they don't have access to a lot of this land. I am Sry for kinda hijacking this thread but I seen the post from the guy that hunts the Kennedy ranch nearby and said he doesn't see theses deer , they are there. But out of state hunters don't understand the terrain


We have never seen a whitetail on Kennedy Faddis Ranch. Lots of them in Sheridan County but not on that Clearmont ranch.


----------

